# Update :)



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey hey guys!

I just wanted to fill you guys in that I ended up having my kiddo on the 19th at 4:21pm and she was 8 and a half pounds. 

We are doing alright now and as good as new parents can. I am trying to catch up with everything but I couldnt even get online till now. Sitting is a chore  lol

Anywho... Hope all is well. I'll still be about but I will be a bit occupied for a few. Have a great new years and holidays


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations sweetie, I'm thrilled for you!!! When do we get to see pictures? Will be watching and waiting!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Congratulations!  8 1/2 pounds!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Congrats on the kiddo Ciddian!


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Get enough sleep as much as you can  Kiss them as much as you can . . . .. next thing you know they'll start saying to you . . eeeeewwwwww

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats Cid


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Congrats Cid! Hope you are well and rested, cause you ain't getting much over the next 6 months or so.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> Congrats Cid! Hope you are well and rested, cause you ain't getting much over the next 6 months or so.


Don't you mean:

Congrats Cid! Hope you are well and rested, cause you ain't getting much over the next 6 years or so.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Congrats! That's one big baby! What have you named her?


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

congratulations...enjoy it !!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent! I am happy everything has worked out well.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrats Cid ! Another fishkeeper in the making ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats on the fry!!!!!

It's not the weight that's the biggie....it's the size of the head!  ...at least from the mother's perspective.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

congratulations Cid!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

rofl! Thanks you guys for the well wishes.. 

Here is a quick shot of my sister and Kat, she's a fantastic baby atm. Very quiet and really easy going. We'll see how long that lasts.. hehe


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, 8.5 lbs. Congrats. I was wondering when as I remember it should either be a xmas baby or new year baby. She looks adorable. And believe me, the quiet ones are the difficult ones. She'll be screaming her head off in no time. Now that I think about it, she should be scream her head off after the first week. Welcome to the club of being a sleep deprived parent, and Eric wasn't kidding. It's 6 years.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, missed this thread! Congrats Cid!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe, she's so beautiful, just like her Mama!  Happy (belated) Birthday Katrina!



Ciddian said:


>


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> rofl! Thanks you guys for the well wishes..
> 
> Here is a quick shot of my sister and Kat, she's a fantastic baby atm. Very quiet and really easy going. We'll see how long that lasts.. hehe


Very cute Cid!! Both of the girls. 

I hope you are getting some sleep!!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

congrats!! definitely get some rest while you can. the quiet newborn stage does not last long and a peaceful sleep will be a rare comodity. looks like a littles sweetheart. enjoy her.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thank you 

Things have been going well! Kat has discovered her cry. Rofl. So.. we've been trying to figure out a schedule too. Thats hit or miss but we are getting it. She loves going outside to the mall and seeing stuff.. its a lot of fun. The car is a blessing as it always calms her down. 

I got a cute shot of her and the Ornate.. lol. She likes the fish a lot...









Sleeping baby... <3


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww, sho cute! I found my nephew loved the fishes too, dunno why the young ones like it, but it's funny to watch them follow the fishes when they get older.... my nephew is 5 and a half months old, he tracks the clowns all over now..... trust me it's super cute when they grab the glass hoping to get the fish hehe... I'm sure Kat will be doing it in no time!


where'd you get the ornate? never seen in stores I dont think


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

*GRATZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!*..........i know you and Bob will be excellent parents


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much you two 

Ya, she's been into the fish ever since the first week we brought her home. I didnt think she would be able to see them but I think she could see their shapes at least. The sound of the water really seems to calm her too. 

The ornate is actually one of these. http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_bichir.php

Good chance you've seen one before or at least one of the normal ones. I -love- this fish. The ornate is about six years old now..


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Your welcome cid

i saw some at big als vaughn i got mine about 2 months now he is growing


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats Cid .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Chris!

Ya Shark and I think they are friggin awesome. LOL Your's still doing good Shark?? :3

I got these photos uploaded today 

Her and her daddy, bob <3

















This is my dad, her grandpa! I swear the baby has really helped my mom and dad. They really needed something new in their lives to distract them of the hard times right now and I think Kat was just it. 









And after bath time!  She -really- loves her bath. If she's upset or cranky she puts the crying on hold for her bath. LOL it usually starts up again afterwards. Rofl. I am trying to do a routine and do the same things at night with her.. It really seems to be helping.










Omgz! Where's baby?! rofl


----------

